# Critique Welsh Stallion please!



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

He has a hay belly and I think his pasterns are short, but he is a very cute boy/man! lol


----------



## kassierae (Jan 1, 2010)

He's very cute, and has a lovely expression on his face.

What I like:
Fairly thick boned
Attractive head
Nice pasterns

What I dislike:
He toes out front and back
Fairly upright shoulder
He has like, no butt compared to his shoulders.
Heavy cresty(studdy) upside down neck
He looks like he is heavy on the forehand.

Overall I like him, but I like him better as a gelding. This is not being mean, just my opinion.


----------



## Sea To Sky (Nov 29, 2009)

As above i think if he was gelded earlier he wouldnt be so solid infront, making him a bit more in proportion.
And im sorry but the top pic does nothing for him! haha he looks much better in the pics bellow it!
But build up that back end and lose a bit of that belly and he will be a very nice pony =D


----------



## fourtwentyam (Dec 5, 2009)

Needs much more muscling overall. Don't really see anything that leads me to believe he should be a stallion - would make a cute gelding, though. [=


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Oh my he is adorable  I love Welsh ponies. I will agree, nothing I would leave a stallion but he'd make a cute gelding! As said he toes out in both the front and the back, his butts a little high, un-balanced looking etc.. Very handsome face.


----------



## kkayleebrooke (Jan 6, 2010)

I agree with the following. He SHOULD be gelded. Cute pony though.


----------



## Sophia (Jun 30, 2009)

Yes, we are planning on maybe leasing him out to someone who has time for him and could train him, as we have almost no time. From his pedigree/type of welsh that he is it seems a lot of the stallions have heavy necks and the fact that he has no exercise is partially why his bum looks sos mall, he has no muscle. Though his bum being higher is an interesting fact, now that's it been pointed out it seems a lot more obvious to me then before. And with the hoof/feet problems that is a slight result of not getting his hoofs done properly when he was a yearling/at his old barn. It has actually been corrected a lot more since the photos were taken but he will always have it, and I think he may have had the toeing out already when he was young but no one ever attempted to even make it better, quite the opposite. We are planning on maybe breeding him a bit more since his daughter turned out so well, we are planning on maybe breeding him with some lighter/taller mares. Thanks for the critique!


----------



## FlyinSoLow (Jan 5, 2010)

If he were mine, and I was dead set on breeding him, I'd look for a SUPER sport or quarter pony and steer clear of anything with arab or morgan blood :wink: or anything that has a U/sway looking back (like Arab, Morgan, and other saddle seat horses natrually often have).


----------



## kassierae (Jan 1, 2010)

I personally wouldn't breed him at all.


----------



## FlyinSoLow (Jan 5, 2010)

I wouldn't breed him either, but they already said they were going to and I found telling people thier horses are poor breeding matrial is simply useless. They do it anyway.

I personally never owned an intact anything. All my house pets get fixed, as well as my horses.... if It were easier (and cheaper) to do I would even consider fixing the ugly mares I come by :lol:.


----------



## Sophia (Jun 30, 2009)

Ya, we haven't decided if we are breeding or gelding him, both are still in consideration. If we do breed him it will only be to more hunter type horses with longer flatter movement. Not sure how to explain it, maybe Thoroughbreds. Definatley no arabians, morgans, saddlebreds, etc.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

i think he,s a nice little pony and and looks a good example of his breed


----------



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

FlyinSoLow said:


> I wouldn't breed him either, but they already said they were going to and I found telling people thier horses are poor breeding matrial is simply useless. They do it anyway.
> 
> I personally never owned an intact anything. All my house pets get fixed, as well as my horses.... if It were easier (and cheaper) to do I would even consider fixing the ugly mares I come by :lol:.


 hope your man is still entire lol


----------



## mayfieldk (Mar 5, 2008)

Hopefully she doesn't 'own' him.


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

He is an adorable pony. If I had a cute mare, and wanted ponies that small I would consider breeding to him. His neck looks fine for a stallion, but you could always sweat it and give him a more refined look.


----------



## FlyinSoLow (Jan 5, 2010)

mayfieldk said:


> Hopefully she doesn't 'own' him.


 
Unfortunately when you get engaged you don’t obtain ownership of your man!
Not that I haven’t threatened to revoke his breeding rights to get what I want...

(purely this is a post of humor of course.. no seriousness intended) :wink:


----------



## HorsePride (Aug 29, 2009)

Basically what everyone has said before... But he is very adorable!!


----------



## Sophia (Jun 30, 2009)

lol. technically i don't own him. he's my mom's. ;P and yes, he is still a stallion.


----------



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)

kassierae said:


> I personally wouldn't breed him at all.


 
Agreed 100%. 

If breeding vs gelding is still on the table, I'd HIGHLY vote for gelding. There's no reason to breed something questionable, when you can spend the same amount on a well bred weanling and skip mare care, vets, and everything else that goes with breeding.


----------



## barnprincess (Dec 17, 2009)

no crit. from me but hes so cute!!!


----------

